# Coven of the Morbid



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

The ritual was almost complete, his new flesh will be perfect, like a diamond from the rough this Bretonnian boy was. _This one should have wished he was inbred, now that misfortune is to my benefit_. The words flowed from the Master Necromancer's lips like venom from an arachnarok's fangs "ahrey sualla nal-zanni. Irra ma zorri taal sanna kah". As the the tainted words poured forth the boy's body glowed an eerie green glow. When it receded the Bretonnian's empty skin was all that remained. Orvani began another foul incantation, "Zorri als satani, ma u'eh naal-zaani...". The skin raised into the air, its arms dangling uselessly, "Uuri ma zalaani uos va tani, UURI MA ZALAANI UOS VA TANI!!!". Another bright green flash came, the new sacrifice's flesh was gone, in its place was the rotted skin he had worn. Orvani looked in the mirror, not my original colour, but it will do. It has certainly adjusted to my face[/I][/I], the Master Necromancer smiled. "Attend to me" he intoned, out the shadows shambled a wretched figure, carrying robes of flayed skin and illustrious gypsy silk. The Gypsy put the robes on to his body. Suddenly there was a knock at the door, "enter"

(Here's how it works, each of you are working on your studies, but one of knocks on my door for a reason of your choosing)


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I opened my eyes, only to notice the red glow of lava coming from below me and the fact that i stood in a cage hanging above it. "great this dream again". focusing my mind I created stepping stones towards solid ground and made the cage disappear. all the while humming a tune i could not quite remember the name of. 

"Ready for your lesson Maeva dear?" 
"OH yes teatch me master!" I replied sarcasticly towards the slowly appearing form of a long dead necromancer.
"now now no need to be like that dear, heavens your age sure shows in your dreams doesn't it?" 
"you know as well as I do that my dreams are the only place I have for myself. but since you are the more powerfull mind of the two of us I don't have much choice but to obey you."
"oh calm down girl, sit down and start studying"

A school bench had appeared in front of me, with a thick and shimmering tome on it, I simply sat down knowing resisting wouldn't do me any good.
I started studying, no idea what time it was in the waking world, just one thought left in my head: IF I just hadn't found that damn Tiara. or fell into the tomb for that matter. my 2 undead slaves where standing besides the door of my room.

(If anyone has any tips or pointers on what to do better Please PM them to me this is my first forum based RPG)


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Shaking with anticipation, Rabastan kept his fingers dancing, playing up and down the carved wood of his focusing staff as though it a harp and he a musician. Words, unintelligible to most, tumbled from his lips in counterpoint to his gestures and helped him maintain his focus on the spells he was weaving. Arrayed in all of his faded finery, he stood proudly atop a raised platform, a ritual octagram carved into the dense wood beneath his feet. Surrounding him on all sides were the leftovers, the frayed edges trimmed from the experiments of his cohorts, the spare limbs, odd bones and unneeded flesh that was often discarded when the dead were given new life. It was moving.

Chant coming to a crescendo, Rabastan held his staff high before plunging it into the pile of bones directly in front of him, breaking the octagram and allowing the built up energy to flow out. It followed the path of least resistance and poured through the staff into the prepared skeleton, causing the wood to heat and thrum with power as energy coursed through it. The surrounding detritus of deceased flesh drew itself towards the skeleton like iron to a lodestone, latching on seemingly at random and fusing itself into shape. Slowly the creature's form began to coalesce into something identifiable. 

The centauroid figure stood shakily to its feet after several minutes, steaming slightly and eyes aglow with jade fire. The skull was almost unchanged, with only the minor addition of a pair of bone horns, but was now attached to a be-fleshed torso supporting no less than six arms, only one of which was skeletal. The flesh continued from the waist down and spread backwards into what might have passed for a horse's body on a dark and misty night, if the two extra pairs of legs could be ignored. The octopedal body shimmered in the flickering torchlight and ended abruptly with the... Well tail would be the only reasonable name for it, given its position, though this was more akin to a two foot mass of muscle with a spiky bone whip protruding from it.

All in all a grotesque and horrifying visage to any nature lover stood before Rabastan. He nearly crowed for joy. Success, he had done it, full amalgamation with nearly six full bodies worth of flesh and bone. Now all that remained would be to see how long it would last. He checked his staff for damages it might have sustained during the spell, none he could see. He smiled, today seemed like it would be a good day. 

Rabastan ordered his creation out of the room and to patrol the halls, remembering to order it to mark down the time at regular intervals so he could see how long it lasted. If there was one thing a six armed, eight legged abomination of nature was good for it was scaring the excrement out of people. Rabastan laughed as he heard the first of the frightened screams echo through the halls. So amused, and proud after the success of his latest work, he proceeded to clean up the room after himself, storing the leftover pieces of cadaver for later use. A short time later he began to whistle.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

There were two ways to make a better undead servant.

raise more of them, which was not only hard, it was beyond Eltor meger ability.

Or make better servants, which he was trying to do.

In his small room the only sound as he read his necromantic book, were the turning of pages as he learned how to do just that. 

Alone among the necromancers he had no undead servants waiting on him. He had only him self, and his book. 

Growling in frustration he pulled the book closer to his face as he tried to read the next word, in error he tried to pronounce it aloud.

"Go,, gomork tum, blis." a spark of green lighting arced randomly from his hands holding the book only to hit a dead spider on the ground.

after twitching for a few moments it stood up and seemed to stand at attention.

Eltor sighed as he picked it up. "Funny, I didn't know you could raise bugs." again he cursed his inexperience. the other necromancers laughed at his power, or lack there of. hell he did not have a proper staff. Not that THAT bothered him all that much. just so happened he had a staff of a kind.

.75 smooth bore staff.

with a thought he crushed the spider in his hand. It gave off a puff of green mist as the magic dissipated. Standing up he stretched his still living body. Maybe he should go see Orvani Diabolis? The book maybe making things easier for him, read was still a bit tricky. Making up his mind he was slinging his weapon over his shoulder as he made his way to the door. 

Opening it up, he jumped back just about crapping his pants.

Some kind of undead, centauroid, thing! was there. Again his own inexperience betrayed him blindly he did the one thing his instincts told him to do.

ONE Raise musket to firing position

TWO: Pull back the hammer.

THREE: fire. 

(Its your critter Firedamaged you tell me how much, if any (I honestly not sure a bullet cam harm that, thing) I end up doing.)


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

A loud crack echoed through the halls as Rabastan finished cleaning up his ritual room. Also, unheard and unseen, the psychic backlash of an undead's injury reverberated contesting Rabastan's hold over his creature's form. He paused momentarily, the brief defiance to his magic quickly overcome by his strong mental fortitude. His creature had been injured, had possibly lost a limb, oh well, it had plenty of spares.

Making a final inspection of the room, Rabastan gathered up his staff and tome from their resting place by the lectern in the far corner. His eyes gave one last sweep of the room and deemed it clean enough. Sweeping from the room he made his way back to his private quarters when a thought struck him. Turning on his heal he instead made his way through the rambling passageways to his new Master's rooms.

Composing himself for an audience with the Master Necromancer, Rabastan carefully and deliberately knocked in the appropriate code on the wooden door. Security, he'd been told, was the prime concern and the reason his Master had evaded the Empire's forces for so long. So he knocked, despite the childish feeling he got at having a 'secret knock'.

"Enter!" His Master's voice called out from within.

Rabastan entered quickly and bowed to his superior. "Master, you look well this day." The man stood in fresh skin, the apparent source, or what was left of it, lay cooling on the floor to one side and an aide stood nearby, preparing clothes and other accoutrements for the man. "I ask permission for a grave run to the local town, supplies grow few and I have just stumbled upon the idea for a new experiment."


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

His room filled with smoke following the musket shot, before he could think something smacked into his skull. 

Stumbling back he coughed waving his hand in front of his face to ward away the smoke, rubbing his forehead he fumbled around for what hit him in the head. Feeling it out it was, round, thing, must be the skull.

It then Bit him.

Yelling in surprise he pulled his arm back like it had, well, bit. The skull was still attached. Waving his arm like he was trying to ward off a bee, he tried to shake it off to no effect. 

more surprised and angry, then in pain, (all the nerves were gone from his bony hands), he grab its jaw with his other hand and pried it open just enough for his hand to get free. The jaw shut with a loud click.

He then held the skull in one hand while he looked his other hands glove over.
"joy, I'll need a new one." You could almost see a finger joint on his middle finger. he then looked at the skull.

"So, what the heck are you?" the eyes were glowing like little fires, or rather it had little green fires for eyes, and it had a pair of horns made it look very, demonic. Must have been some whats project.

What if it was the masters?

At that though he spun around like he had been shocked, he had fully intended to stick the head back on the vertebra maybe fix it with magic, or glue, but it was not like a little thing like a missing head would stop a necromantic abomination that was against the laws of nature and it was gone. "Right Horatio." he said to the skull, "lets get you reattached." with that he left his room, looked down both hall ways and charged after where he thought the bone centaur had gone.

_(My guys going to become the comedic relief, isn't he?)_


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Maeva was still studying, when suddenly she heard a loud BANG and woke up from her 'dream' noticing the loud sound came from the actual world. Relieved to be awake again she washed hereself at an alcove with a waterbowl and got dressed putting her hair in a ponytail for convenience, the same reason she wore a tight leather pants and a lose fitting shirt. wich used to belong to her long dead husband.

having done that she decided to find something to eat, opening the door and letting out a loud scream as something huge walked past her room door it seemed to be stitched together from a big amount of different corpses with to many limbs, tho it seemed to be missing its head. "could have something to do with the loud bang" still startled she looked at it as it walked past in the direction of the kitchen/eating quarters instead of going straight ahead to the rest of the personel rooms. "who in the world would make something like that?. I gues not everyone becomes a necromancer against their will." 
glancing up at the tiara that she will never be able to take off again, she led out a loud curse. 

I think I'm going to wait a bit untill it has passed the kitchen... 
leaving her door open she went back inside and took a novel from her closet and started reading


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Pounding down a hall way, the things skull under his arm like a foot ball Eltor sped after the necromantic monstrosity. 

Pausing he leaned against a door, panting, one of the few moments he cursed he still had lungs. 

He noticed the door he was leaning against a door, Maeva he recalled. Quickly he knocked on the door rapidly then started to shift the skull, only to find it had bitten his belt and was hanging there like a tick, or a barnacle thing. 

"O joy." he said as he started to try and pry its jaw open and get it off his belt when the door opened.
_
(Room left for Haskanael to respond. feel free to god mod me slightly for this conversation as long as its in character)_


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Eve sighed and opened the door,
"Oh its you, Eltor was it? Does that skull happen to belong to the monster going to the dinning hall?" she sayd, noticing he had not much succes at getting the skull to unclamp from his belt.
_"use that scepter in your belt and give a tap against the skull on his"_ the tiara's voice sayd in her head.
she did. cauzing the horned skull to let go of his belt.
"Not the handiest person are you? are you the one responsible for that loud bang and the headless monstrossity walking around and scaring the crap out of me, or are you just partly responsible?" 
_"this kid doesn't even have the power to create such a thing."_
_"would you shut up? I didnt ask you!, or do you know what happened?"_
_"I can tell you he does not have the power to create that thing, but he does have a used musket with him so that speaks for itself."_
_"oh get lost would you ? I was so enjoying the silence in my head"_
_"dont be so insolent girl!"_

"OH great" Maeva moaned, "I could realy use that headache, Damnit!"


(I'll leave your character to youreself since I dont feel like i know your caracter good enoug yet to say what he would do or say, or how.)

(P.S.: everything in Italic is happening in Maeve's mind. well except for the dreams)


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Haskanael said:


> Eve sighed and opened the door,
> "Oh its you, Eltor was it? Does that skull happen to belong to the monster going to the dinning hall?"


She reached over and tapped the skull with her scepter.

"Thanks, and yes it does."



Haskanael said:


> Not the handiest person are you? are you the one responsible for that loud bang and the headless monstrossity walking around and scaring the crap out of me, or are you just partly responsible?" "


"That bang was my response to the monstrosity, course when i did it It had a head." he frowned.



Haskanael said:


> "OH great" Maeva moaned, "I could realy use that headache, Damnit!"


Eltor raised A eye brow, but let it slide. Dark gods know enough Necromancers were bonkers.

"Do you know who made that Because i really do not look forward to my life span if it was the Masters?"

(insert reply here)

"You did say it was heading to the kitchen right?"


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> "Do you know who made that Because i really do not look forward to my life span if it was the Masters?"


"I have no idea, but something tells me you are scared of angering someone" she sayd with a slight grin on her lips.



> "You did say it was heading to the kitchen right?"


"oh yes most definetly. here I'll come along, two can do more then one"
she grabbed his boney hand and closed the door leading him along to the kitchen.

(I know its a bit short but I dont have time to expand it until the weekend.)


----------

